

DigitalOcean reduced price by half for their VPS - ajitk
https://www.digitalocean.com/blog_posts/now-offering-double-the-memory-solid-state-drives-for-all-plans

======
btgeekboy
This is very compelling pricing. I'm curious as to what others think of them;
anyone already have a VM there?

[edit] I did some quick benchmarks using
<http://freevps.us/downloads/bench.sh> in a NY VPS and got:

CPU model : QEMU Virtual CPU version 1.0 Number of cores : 1 CPU frequency :
1999.999 MHz Total amount of ram : 490 MB Total amount of swap : 0 MB System
uptime : 2 min, Download speed from CacheFly: 15.6MB/s Download speed from
Linode, Atlanta GA: 7.65MB/s Download speed from Linode, Dallas, TX: 3.08MB/s
Download speed from Linode, Tokyo, JP: 2.27MB/s Download speed from Linode,
London, UK: 2.65MB/s Download speed from Leaseweb, Haarlem, NL: 2.34MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Singapore: 1.32MB/s Download speed from
Softlayer, Seattle, WA: 2.48MB/s Download speed from Softlayer, San Jose, CA:
2.33MB/s Download speed from Softlayer, Washington, DC: 11.5MB/s I/O speed :
187 MB/s

------
raiyu
512MB RAM / 20GB SSD Disk starts at just $5/mo now! =]

~~~
DrWhax
Cool! That's a very nice offer, the best of luck! I had a question, I wonder
if digitalocean allows Tor Exit Nodes(noisy) and/or Bridges(no noise).

Tor protects you by bouncing your communications around a distributed network
of relays run by volunteers all around the world: it prevents somebody
watching your Internet connection from learning what sites you visit, and it
prevents the sites you visit from learning your physical location. Tor works
with many of your existing applications, including web browsers, instant
messaging clients, remote login, and other applications based on the TCP
protocol.

I'm looking forward hearing from you!

~~~
raiyu
We've allowed specific customers to run Tor but made it very clear that all
activity would fall under our AUP/TOS.

Unfortunately it has generated a bit of abuse so we are considering revising
our AUP to no longer allow Tor traffic.

~~~
DrWhax
Thanks for your reply, much appreciated. Would you still consider allowing
Bridges and/or Middle relays? These don't generate any abuse emails at all.

~~~
raiyu
I dont want to steer you in the wrong direction and say yes and then all of a
sudden there's a change in AUP/TOS and your account gets flagged.

With something like that you are usually best of running on dedicated hardware
just to ensure everything is segmented. That's just based on what we've seen
in the real world from customer usage.

~~~
DrWhax
Fair enough, thanks for you're follow-up!

